# Started on Align - not sure what to do



## Tallgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

I started taking Align almost 2 weeks ago. Gradually over the last few days, I have started to have more symptoms - almost constant stomach and back ache, stomach bloating, gas and cramping (this usually is worse in the evening). I have been taking the Align first thing in the morning, so am not sure if all these symptoms are due to the Herx reaction?? Should I just continue and hope everything improves? How long are these symptoms likely to carry on for? If anyone has any input or advice I would be really grateful.Thanks.


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

It sounds like Align may not be the probiotic for you. Different people react differently to some of the probiotics available on the market. Try the probiotic "Floristor." It did wonders for me. I went from having diarrhea 6-20 times a day to actually having a normal bowel movement only once in the morning. This isn't to say the diarrhea didn't come back once in a while, but for the most part it had more or less vanished. If Florastor doesn't work, try yet another and see if you get improvement. I am actually taking 3 different kinds of probiotics at this time, Florastor, Align and Ultimate Flora. I've also taken a large dose of another over a weekend that seemed to get me back to somewhat normal. Please keep trying different ones until you find one that works. Give them at least a week each to kick in and if you don't show improvement move on to another. I know they can be a bit expensive, but if you find the correct one you will be ever so greatful. Best of luck to you.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

I only managed 3 days on align before I came violently ill, body ache, cramps diarrhea, flu-like symptoms. it was awful and I could not handle it. Why don't you try cutting it back a bit and see if helps?


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

TVgirl said:


> I only managed 3 days on align before I came violently ill, body ache, cramps diarrhea, flu-like symptoms. it was awful and I could not handle it. Why don't you try cutting it back a bit and see if helps?


That's what happened to me on day 3 too. I'm also increasing the amount of Lexapro I take so I couldn't tell what the cause was (as well as a particularly bad phase of IBS being a possibility). I've managed somehow to stick with it but it isn't looking promising.

Is the general consensus to give each probiotic 1 week?


----------

